# Sequential numbering watermark



## Gareththomasjones (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi, i wasn't sure where to put this!!! I am trying to export a large batch of photos to Facebook and retain an id for each photo in case people want to buy them. Is it possible to create a sequential watermark on each photo or its file name. Please take into account it must not be difficult. I have PSCS6 and Lightroom 5. 


Thanks Gareth


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 3, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> Hi, i wasn't sure where to put this!!! I am trying to export a large batch of photos to Facebook and retain an id for each photo in case people want to buy them. Is it possible to create a sequential watermark on each photo or its file name. Please take into account it must not be difficult. I have PSCS6 and Lightroom 5.
> 
> 
> Thanks Gareth



Well, Facebook will strip off the filename & exif data, so you can't use those for that. Not sure if/how to create a sequential numbers in Lightroom or Photoshop other than by hand (not ideal, I know). I'm sure there are some other 3rd party tools out there that can do it, or easily enough by scripting imagemagick or similar. That's only really useful for someone who knows a bit of scripting/coding, but why not take the time to learn something new and possibly quite useful?

Alternatively, in the FB description, you can put some bit of information that you can relate back to the original somehow.


----------



## agierke (Feb 4, 2014)

short answer....no.

from what i can find on the internet, the most common answer for your type of request is getting into scripting. it does not look easy...basically you need to learn how to write code.

FB just isnt a good outlet for this kind of thing. when i need to provide proofs where someone might order a file number i do one of several things:

1. upload the images to a print ordering service where it retains and displays the file number
2. create a web gallery in LR and upload that to my website server then send link
3. create a PDF Contact Sheet in PS/Bridge and send that via email

if you are hoping to get money from your photography then you really should have somewhat of a professional presentation for it. FB is the antithesis of that. nowadays there are any number of very affordable ways to set up a website. you can literally have a pretty decent website now for less than the price of an 8x10 print per month.


----------



## philmoz (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> Hi, i wasn't sure where to put this!!! I am trying to export a large batch of photos to Facebook and retain an id for each photo in case people want to buy them. Is it possible to create a sequential watermark on each photo or its file name. Please take into account it must not be difficult. I have PSCS6 and Lightroom 5.
> 
> 
> Thanks Gareth



Adobe solution using the Slideshow module in Lightroom:
http://blogs.adobe.com/jnack/2011/09/lightroom-watermark-your-images-with-sequential-names.html

Phil.


----------



## agierke (Feb 4, 2014)

^ nice find


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> Hi, i wasn't sure where to put this!!! I am trying to export a large batch of photos to Facebook and retain an id for each photo in case people want to buy them. Is it possible to create a sequential watermark on each photo or its file name. Please take into account it must not be difficult. I have PSCS6 and Lightroom 5.
> 
> 
> Thanks Gareth


 
Why not just put the file name on the image? You can, of course rename the images to have sequential numbers.

I use the print module to add file names and / or custom text to a print, and can also save it as a jpeg image for uploading. Since is part of the image, its not stripped off.

Technically, its not a watermark, but it might do what you want.

I also use watermark factory, which will ad sequentially numbered watermarks.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 4, 2014)

Irfanview.


----------



## Gareththomasjones (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I am part of the University of Portsmouth photographic society and we want to try and sell the photos for charity. Facebook is the only way in which we can reach the clients/other students. 

I tried the lightroom slideshow method before I posted on here but it didn't work too well with cropped photos or portrait photos.

With the last batch we posted we put the file name in the description but that took a long time for 400+ pictures. We just wanted a quicker way of doing it.

Watermarking with the file name would be ideal. I couldn't see it in the watermarking tab on the export, is it there or somewhere else?

Are there mac apps that do it? (nobody in the society committee has a windows machine!!)


Gareth


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am part of the University of Portsmouth photographic society and we want to try and sell the photos for charity. Facebook is the only way in which we can reach the clients/other students.



Why not use Facebook to point to a regular photo hosting website with an option to order prints?


----------



## Gareththomasjones (Feb 4, 2014)

I know, it would make more sense. I have just been asked to find a way of making it happen.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareth, you do realize that once you post your photos on FB, they become the property of FB right? You might want to read the fine print on their Terms of Policy or whatever it's called. Good luck.


----------



## christianronnel (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi Gareth,

Why not post on Flickr and share to Facebook. Facebook keeps the filename and link used on Flickr. Try this: http://www.instructables.com/id/Upload-Flickr-photos-directly-to-Facebook-photo-al/

It may be outdated but there are several Flickr apps out there that would allow share your photo stream directly to a FB album.


----------



## PhilippP74 (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> Watermarking with the file name would be ideal. I couldn't see it in the watermarking tab on the export, is it there or somewhere else?
> 
> Are there mac apps that do it? (nobody in the society committee has a windows machine!!)



If a little bit of commandline magic isn't scaring you away you can have a look at ImageMagick (opensource):
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5533458/how-to-add-watermarks-to-images-via-command-line-hopefully-using-irfanview

http://www.imagemagick.org

and examples from the watermarking with text section:
http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/annotating/#wmark_text

Hope this helps


----------



## jhaces (Feb 4, 2014)

You can use Jeff Friedl's Export to Facebook plugin for LR. You have the option to upload to Facebook and it will automatically add the filename to the description. Nice and easy. For the actual watermark in picture, I vote for the slideshow module in LR. If it's not giving you exactly what you need, you might want to check out LR/Mogrify2 from the photographer's toolbox. Takes a bit of configuration but it will overlay the watermark with filename exactly as you want it.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 4, 2014)

Pieces Of E said:


> Gareth, you do realize that once you post your photos on FB, they become the property of FB right? You might want to read the fine print on their Terms of Policy or whatever it's called. Good luck.



Not exactly. http://www.facebook.com/terms.php


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 4, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am part of the University of Portsmouth photographic society and we want to try and sell the photos for charity. Facebook is the only way in which we can reach the clients/other students.
> 
> I tried the lightroom slideshow method before I posted on here but it didn't work too well with cropped photos or portrait photos.
> 
> ...


 
The print module in Lightroom will let you add the file name or any other data to the print. Then save it as a jpeg rather than print it. You can do a whole group of images at once. The original is not changed, of course.
I do this when I think that people will want to order enlargements. It prints along the bottom, but not on the image.

With watermark factory, the options seem endless, you can save in many formats, ad test, images, save to a different folder or file name, and, of course, insert file names and data. You can put a watermark in as the original file number or the modified file number. I bought mine 10 years ago, and its still working today with windows 7 64 bit.


Here are two samples, one with the file number added to the image in lightroom using the print module, and one using watermark factory.


----------



## Pieces Of E (Feb 4, 2014)

For content that is covered by intellectual property rights, like photos and videos (IP content), you specifically give us the following permission, subject to your privacy and application settings: you grant us a non-exclusive, transferable, sub-licensable, royalty-free, worldwide license to use any IP content that you post on or in connection with Facebook (IP License). 


Close enough to keep me from putting my hard work up for free. :


----------



## flowers (Feb 5, 2014)

Gareththomasjones said:


> I need to make a pufferfish casserole without removing the liver! I know it's toxic, but my guests absolutely insisted on me making it that way. Now will you please help me? When should I take it out of the oven so that the meat is tender but not overdone?


----------

